# A hello from Canada



## change1211 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey there. I must say I am very impressed by the members on this forum and look forward to becoming part of this community.

If anyone is in Vancouver, Canada. Feel free too stop in at the Kay Meek Center in West Vancouver. It's a freshly built 500 seat theatre with a under-construction 250 seat Studio theatre coming this March.


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Dec 13, 2005)

Hello there!

Welcome to CB and than you! Well it looks like you've already been looking around and posting, which is great. Feel free to ask questions and your normally get an answer really quick. 

Sorry, I'm no where near Vancouver, but they sound like they're pretty nice. Do you know what kind of boards and all that you use? 

Have fun looking around and posting!

~Nick


----------



## Peter (Dec 14, 2005)

Hello and Welcome!

I was in Vancouver once... at least 10 years ago though! New buildings are always a treat, both in what they offer and the things that arnt right in them! 

As Nick said, it already looks like you have the idea, posting arround the forums, keep it up! 

Welcome to Controlbooth.com
The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------



## jonhirsh (Dec 14, 2005)

Well thats where all of the Toronto venues are going to. I love vancouver and next time im there i will give you a call. 


JH


----------



## CHScrew (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to ControlBooth. Sorry, I don't live in Canada. But that's awesome that you have a new theater. good luck with it.

~Ray


----------

